# Non aquatic moss. up close & personal



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. i thought i'd share some images i've taken of the common old outdoor moss.

I've tried to capture the sense of scale need to appreciate the last shot. If i'd posted that alone, you'd be wondering what it was.

The lenses used were

sigma 24-70 f2.8
sigma 70-300 macro. 
canon MP-E 65mm macro

for me, the sigma 70-300 is real bang for bucks! it never ceases to amaze me what the sub £150 lens can do.














































thanks everyone.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

nice work mate thanks


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers guys 

now to get some fish shots


----------

